# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Для любителей миГ-29 и не только ;)

## Pilot

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/03/21/6408

----------


## [RUS] MK

Класс! А чего полоса такая кривая?

----------


## Антоха

Класс!!!! МиГ-29 лучший в мире самолет))))))))))))

----------


## Jean-Philippe

:Eek:  :Eek: 
Awesome!

----------


## Kasatka

мощный русский самолет!! мощный русский язык! =)))

----------


## Антоха

> мощный русский самолет!! мощный русский язык! =)))


а шо, слышно как я матерюсь?))))))))))))))))

----------


## F378

> а шо, слышно как я матерюсь?))))))))))))))))


да.  "х его знает" слышно отчетливо.
  ролик-зверь. спасибо.

----------


## Pilot

русский язык исправлен ;)

----------


## OKA



----------


## Казанец

Пляшут?
https://youtu.be/ScFcCcw1jNw?t=1

----------


## OKA

> Пляшут?
> https://youtu.be/ScFcCcw1jNw?t=1


Отлично пляшут бородатые моряки! )) Физо на высоте))

Когда-то встречалось, возможно в жыжы самого Кулешова.




Ночью :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH7FqKN9s94

https://kuleshovoleg.livejournal.com...20vikramaditya

----------


## OKA

"Телеканал Аль-Арабия опубликовал видео  истребителей МиГ-29М ВВС Египта, сопровождающих борт наследного принца Саудовской Аравии Мухаммеда ибн Салмана Аль Сауда. Наследник престола Саудовской Аравии прибыл с трехдневным визитом в Египет. Это первая зарубежная поездка сына короля после занятия им его нынешнего поста.
По-моему, это первое видео истребителей  российского производства МиГ-29М  ВВС Египта. Напомню, что контракт на поставку Египту более 50 истребителей МиГ-29М/М2 был заключен АО "Рособоронэкспорт" в мае 2015 года. Первые самолеты по этому контракту были изготовлены на Производственном комплексе № 1 АО «РСК «МиГ» в Луховицах в начале 2017 года."



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1102273.html

----------


## Avia M

Интересный строй.. :Smile:

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

+  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbw46YVS1Fw

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1421212.html

----------


## OKA

" Большой репортаж индийского телевидения о полетах модернизированных в Индии истребителей МиГ-29UPG.
Индия стала первым зарубежным получателем истребителей МиГ-29. С 1987 по 1990 годы Индия по двум контрактам получила из СССР 62 одноместных истребителя МиГ-29 («тип 9-12Б») и семь двухместных учебно-боевых МиГ-29УБ. В 1994 году Индия дополнительно приобрела в России восемь истребителей МиГ-29 («тип 9-12Б») и два  МиГ-29УБ.
По контракту 2008 года ведется модернизация 62 истребителей МиГ-29 (включая девять МиГ-29УБ) ВВС Индии по разработанному РСК "МиГ" варианту МиГ-29UPG ("изделие 9-20").




Самолеты МиГ-29UPG оснащаются современным комплексом бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, унифицированным с аналогичным комплексом корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К ВМС Индии. По оценкам специалистов, предложенная индийским ВВС модернизация истребителей МиГ-29 в вариант МиГ-29UPG является оптимальной по критерию «эффективность-стоимость». На модернизированные самолеты устанавливается, в частности, новое бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, современный радар семейства «Жук», разработки корпорации «Фазотрон-НИИР». Модернизация существенно расширяет круг задач, решаемых истребителями МиГ-29. В настоящее время они предназначены, прежде всего, для перехвата воздушных целей и завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Модернизированные самолеты, наряду с расширением возможностей по борьбе с воздушными целями, приобретают способность к нанесению ударов по наземным (надводным) подвижным и неподвижным целям высокоточным оружием в любое время суток и любых погодных условиях. Контрактом предусмотрено проведение ремонта и доработки самолетов с целью продления ресурса до 3500 летных часов и срока службы до 40 лет. Разработки РСК «МиГ», подтвержденные опытом модернизации в ряде стран, позволяют существенно продлить жизненный цикл самолетов МиГ-29. Контракт на модернизацию 62 истребителей МиГ-29 индийских ВВС, в том числе 8 учебно-боевых МиГ-29УБ был подписан в марте 2008 года. Его стоимость, по неофициальным данным, составляет около $1 млрд. "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjimHBqxVO0

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1469545.html

----------


## Avia M

> Есть ещё ветка))


В курсе, спасибо.
Подождём результатов устранения последствий сбоя МиГ-29... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> В курсе, спасибо.
> Подождём результатов устранения последствий сбоя МиГ-29...


Пожалуйста ))

Очень жаль, в той ветке были познавательные линки и фотки))

Видно опять "омерика" гадит  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Очень жаль, в той ветке были познавательные линки и фотки))


Безусловно! 
И судя по всему, материалы утеряны, хотя не хочется верить.

P.S. Прошлым годом, на соседнем форуме исчезли фотографии (обозначен сбой). Затем непосредственно форум "самоликвидировался"...

----------


## sovietjet

Большинство до сих пор можно прочитать здесь:

https://web.archive.org/web/20180802...estr-mig-29-a/

----------


## OKA

> Безусловно! 
> И судя по всему, материалы утеряны, хотя не хочется верить...


Видимо так...Встретилось вот :

МиГ-29 аэродром Домна

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

"Свеженькие"! :Cool:

----------


## Polikarpoff

Египтяне или наши?

----------


## Avia M

> Египтяне или наши?


"За рулём" наши!  :Smile: 
Если серьёзно, то для ВКС. Обязательства по контракту...
Попутно, подскажите что за "коробки", наличие и форма от модификации зависит?

----------


## AndyK

> "За рулём" наши! 
> Если серьёзно, то для ВКС. Обязательства по контракту...
> Попутно, подскажите что за "коробки", наличие и форма от модификации зависит?


Устройства выброса помех (УВ). Применительно к нашим (9-19Р) вот тут обсуждали МиГ-29СМТ 9-19P, Помощь с проектом

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "За рулём" наши! 
> Если серьёзно, то для ВКС. Обязательства по контракту...
> Попутно, подскажите что за "коробки", наличие и форма от модификации зависит?


По этой фотографии больше на египтянина похоже, т.к. тут блок двухрядный, а у наших 35ых(б/н 702, 712) были однорядные БВП-50
Вообще, пока встречал 4 разных варианта блоков:
1. На МиГ-29UPG - название мне не известно
2. Опытные МиГ-29М2, МиГ-35, строевые МиГ-29К/КУБ - БВП-50Р
3. МИГ-29СМТ 9.19Р - УВ-5-08(50)
4. МиГ-29М2 ВВС Египта - название мне не известно

----------


## Avia M

> По этой фотографии больше на египтянина похоже, т.к. тут блок двухрядный, а у наших 35ых(б/н 702, 712) были однорядные БВП-50


Логично предположить, что блоки взаимозаменяемые?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Логично предположить, что блоки взаимозаменяемые?


Не факт что все так просто, пока 702 и 712 с "египетскими" блоками не светились.

----------


## Avia M

> Не факт что все так просто, пока 702 и 712 с "египетскими" блоками не светились.


Как вариант, машины для "Стрижей". А им для эффектного "салюта", необходим полный "боекомплект"... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

30 штук ППИ для шоу конечно мало, не поспоришь...

----------


## OKA

" МиГ-29СМ ВВС САР на авиабазе  Эс-Син (Сейкаль) "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5233972

----------


## OKA

Судан .

https://www.defencetalk.com/syrian-m...issiles-68382/

----------


## AMCXXL

RF-92810  *Nº59*


RF-92290  *Nº62*


https://vk.com/south_avia?z=photo-16...37287_00%2Frev

----------


## Avia M

С "ходовыми огнями"(прежде не комплектовались?), 11 синий...

----------


## Red307

> С "ходовыми огнями"(прежде не комплектовались?), 11 синий...


Может все же "строевые"? "Ходовые" на автомобили ставят...

----------


## OKA

" МиГ-29УБ 005 запуск и руление."




Парад Победы 2019 - Страница 11

----------


## Евгений

МиГ-29 на заводе Чернышева в Москве.

----------


## Avia M

Мукачево?

----------


## AndyK

> Мукачево?


ЕМНИП, орёл был на ивано-франковских 29-ых

----------


## OKA

" Шикарное фото МиГ-29 ВВС Ирана со стороны двигателей



с канала @IranMilitaryTube

Фото от 12 бахмана 1397 г. по персидскому календарю, то есть 1 февраля 2019г. по нашему."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/827586.html

----------


## OKA

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1638809.html

----------


## AndyK

> Все фото :
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1638809.html


Все самолеты целиком серые, вертолеты - зеленые. Просто и незатейливо  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id251393

----------


## OKA

" Свежая фотография истребителя МиГ-29М/М2 ВВС Египта. Рядом видна хвостовая часть ракеты Х-31. "



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3684687.html

----------


## Avia M

Снимки поступивших на вооружение ВВС Египта истребителей МиГ-29М/М2 российского произзводства.

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3904392.html

----------


## OKA

" 12 января 2020 года второй прототип палубного варианта Naval Tejas индийского национального истребителя Tejas (самолет NP2, военный номер KH3002) впервые осуществил взлет с  летной палубы авианосца INS Vikramaditya ВМС Индии в рамках десятидневных испытаний."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1806925.html

----------


## Avia M

Учения идут... 

https://russianplanes.net/id264088

----------


## Avia M

аэродром Граф Игнатьево; апрель 2020-го года. 

https://477768.livejournal.com/6764927.html

----------


## Avia M

СТОЯНКА АРЗ  

https://youtu.be/LVvvOFg1cAo

----------


## AndyK

> СТОЯНКА АРЗ  
> 
> https://youtu.be/LVvvOFg1cAo


Первая часть

----------


## OKA

" 25 мая 2020 года в войсковой части № 337 ВВС Монголии, дислоцированном на военном аэродроме Налайх прошел "День открытых дверей", посвященный 95-летию со для создания военно-воздушных сил этой страны.
25 мая 1925 г. -  в Ургу (Улан-Батор) прибыл самолет Ju-13 с советскими летчиками. Позже они перегнали в монгольскую столицу еще три самолета Р-1. Несколько дней спустя из них был сформирован разведывательный авиаотряд&nbsp;имени Сухэ-Батора. Основу авиаотряда составили советские летный и технический состав.
В настоящее время ВВС Монголии в своем составе имеют: 2 истребителя МиГ-29УБ, 11 транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-24В (в летном состоянии 4 единицы) и 2 транспортных вертолета Ми-171. В различных летных происшествиях с начала 2000-х годов потеряно несколько вертолетов Ми-8.
В последнее время руководством страны взят курс на подготовку летного состава в военно-учебных заведениях Российской Федерации и пополнения авиационной техникой подразделений ВВС Монголии. ". 

 

Фото и ролик :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1912242.html

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/i/status/1278234468839350272

----------


## OKA



----------


## Serega

ага. жаль только окраска у них уже ремонтная одесская. В оригинале 4 цвета было (сейчас 3) и не такая буйно извилистая.

----------


## OKA

https://t.me/ChDambiev/428

----------


## OKA

ВВС Монголии.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Истребители МиГ-29 и МиГ-35 https://vk.com/mig29club

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-29 | MiG-29 https://vk.com/mig29group

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_29172

Североморск-1

----------


## Gefest83



----------


## Avia M

Качество "пленочное"...

----------


## Антоха

> Качество "пленочное"...


очень интересно.... учитывая, что "плёнка" этой съемки хранится с 2009 года у меня в архиве...

----------


## Avia M

Вечерело.

----------


## Avia M

https://vk.com/club173678697?z=photo...3678697_144449

----------


## Avia M

Истребители Узбекистана. Авиабаза Ханабад.

https://youtu.be/gtKoJoz6E8g

----------


## Avia M

Стемнело.

----------


## Fencer

Памятник на территории МАИ https://russianplanes.net/id282583

----------


## Антоха

> Памятник на территории МАИ https://russianplanes.net/id282583


это не памятник, а учебное пособие кафедры ЛА

----------


## Fencer

Рекламная фотосъемка истребителя МиГ-35 https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com...um=interesting

----------


## OKA

" Облет истребителя МиГ-29 ВВС Бангладеш после ремонта на АО "558-й авиационный ремонтный завод" в Барановичах. 2 апреля 2021 года. Ранее сообщалось, что в Белоруссии должны быть отремонтированы и модернизированы по облику МиГ-29БМ четыре  бангладешских истребителя МиГ-29/МиГ-29УБ.

 Фото  : 

https://www.instagram.com/baranovichiavia/ ". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2289801.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## FLOGGER

А что это за "шарабан" на 0.07? Что-нибудь китайское?

----------


## Avia M

В "шапке" обозначен...




> Guizhou JL-9 — китайский учебно-боевой самолёт, разработанный компанией Guizhou на основе Guizhou JJ-7 (китайская копия МиГ-21У)[2].
> 
> Самолёт предлагается на экспорт под обозначением FTC-2000 Mountain Eagle и оснащается итальянской БРЛС Grifo S-7.

----------


## Avia M

Однажды...

----------


## Антоха

> Однажды...


... примерно понятно где?

----------


## Антоха

> ... примерно понятно где?


вопрос снимается, уже сам разобрался)

----------


## Fencer

Фото МиГ-29 АГВП "Стрижи" https://www.mk-kuzbass.ru/photo/gall...20-469110.html

----------


## Avia M

https://www.sb.by/articles/v-uchenii...rebiteli-.html

----------


## Avia M

Аэродром Барановичи. Декабрь 2021г. Александр Соц.

----------


## Avia M

Заводские технологии окраски...

----------


## Avia M

Посадка парами.

----------


## Антоха

Полёты Стрижей на своих обновлённых МиГах

----------


## Avia M

У №16 "наклон" иной и ВКС РОССИИ у 30-ки солиднее... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Стрижи в небе. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Антоха

Обратите внимание на очень интересный набор вооружения сербских МиГ-29. Очевидно, что самолёт прошёл модернизацию до уровня МиГ-29СМ

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Обратите внимание на очень интересный набор вооружения сербских МиГ-29. Очевидно, что самолёт прошёл модернизацию до уровня МиГ-29СМ


Совсем не факт, могли просто боекомплект от экс-наших экс-9.13 разложить.
А мне вот интересно, что за накладка с обтекателем появилась в месте стыка гаргрота с центропланом?

----------


## Антоха

> Совсем не факт, могли просто боекомплект от экс-наших экс-9.13 разложить.
> А мне вот интересно, что за накладка с обтекателем появилась в месте стыка гаргрота с центропланом?


9.13 не используют Р-77 и управляемые ракеты воздух-поверхность.
Плюс посмотрите на появившиеся датчики оповещения под законцовками крыльев и на килях

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 9.13 не используют Р-77 и управляемые ракеты воздух-поверхность.


А те, что мы им недавно передавали, разве не доработаны под Р-77 и "в-п"?

----------


## Антоха

> А те, что мы им недавно передавали, разве не доработаны под Р-77 и "в-п"?


Возможно эти МиГ-29/9.13 и были доработаны перед отправкой в Сербию, но в отечественных ВВС способность применять Р-77 имели только МиГ-29С/9.13С

----------


## Avia M

На ремонт...

----------


## L39aero

1ая спарка, прибывшая на ремонт на 275 АРЗ, емнип.

----------


## Avia M

В августе 1990 г. происходило следующее: В Крыму, на аэродроме филиала ГЛИЦ им. Громова «Кировском» проходили плановые летные испытания самолета МиГ-29УБ № 39. В самолет в полете ударила шаровая молния, в кабинах все погасло, а затем... летчики посадили самолет на свой аэродром. На земле инженерно-технический состав обнаружил следы шаровой молнии: от штанги ПВД до козырька фонаря кабины пробежала дорожка точечных разрядов. Работоспособность оборудования самолета при проверке на земле восстановилась, все параметры были в норме… Самолет МиГ-29УБ № 39 1986 г. выпуска налетал с начала эксплуатации 176 часов. В Кировское на приемку самолета и подготовку к транспортировке поехала группа небольшая, в основном состоявшая из инженеров-технологов, таких как Н. С. Сиряев, Г. С. Захаров, И. П. Войт; главный инженер возглавил группу приемки. И вот на аэродром «Центральный» впервые совершил посадку транспортный самолет Ан-22, регистрационный знак «СССР– 09337», в грузовом отсеке которого был размещен переданный на 275 АРЗ с целью освоения ремонта самолет МиГ-29.

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/14794/

----------


## Антоха

Впервые в своей истории АГВП "Стрижи" прибыла на своих самолётах в Толмачёво
фото NskPlanes

----------


## Avia M

Единственный.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/

----------


## Fencer

Аэропорт "Толмачёво" (Новосибирск). 30 июля 2022 года https://aviaforum.ru/threads/foto-strizhej.22988/page-3

----------


## Антоха

> Единственный. Вложение 111120


и неповторимый N29UB

----------


## Fencer

> Аэропорт "Толмачёво" (Новосибирск). 30 июля 2022 года https://aviaforum.ru/threads/foto-strizhej.22988/page-3


31 июля 2022 года
https://aviapix.ru/photo/14940/
https://aviapix.ru/photo/14941/

----------


## TapAc

МАКС 2021

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id306789
https://russianplanes.net/id306886

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://reaa.ru/threads/prodam-mig-29.102203/

----------


## Avia M

> и неповторимый


Аналогично.

----------


## Avia M

Распродажа. 6 единиц...

----------


## Avia M

МиГ-29 Ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА).

----------


## AMCXXL

Источник
https://vk.com/photo212591035_457268770
https://vk.com/photo212591035_457269482

----------


## AMCXXL

Источник
https://twitter.com/clashreport/stat...MLgLzn3KTLhdPA

Российские истребители Су-24М и МиГ-29 на авиабазе Аль-Джуфра в Ливии.
Эти самолеты пилотируют российские ЧВК Вагнера.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Источник
> https://vk.com/photo212591035_457268770
> https://vk.com/photo212591035_457269482


37 это что ли бывший 05 из Курска перекрашен?

----------


## stream

> Источник
> https://twitter.com/clashreport/stat...MLgLzn3KTLhdPA
> 
> Российские истребители Су-24М и МиГ-29 на авиабазе Аль-Джуфра в Ливии.
> Эти самолеты пилотируют российские ЧВК Вагнера.


Крылья России "ZOV"
https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-122334426_37106

----------


## AMCXXL

> 37 это что ли бывший 05 из Курска перекрашен?


Да, а также 72

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да, а также 72


Судя по наличию внешних антенн СПО и подкилевых блоков выброса, их еще и до "Р" доработали.

----------


## Fencer

25-летие перуанских МиГ-29

На церемонии, проведенной несколько дней назад на авиабазе Чиклайо (Chiclayo), где располагается 6-я воздушная группа (Grupo Aéreo N.º 6) ВВС Перу, отметили 25-летие поступления на службу истребителей МиГ-29. В официальной церемонии приняли участие высокопоставленные должностные лица ВВС, а один из самолётов МиГ-29 был представлен в памятной схеме окраске, посвященной 25-летию службы.

В 1995 году правительство Перу закупило в Беларуси 16 истребителей МиГ-29С (9-13) 2 МиГ-29УБ (9.51). В 1999 году, после нескольких аварий, в России было закуплено ещё три истребителя МиГ-29СЕ.

В 2012 года Перу модернизировала с помощью РСК "МиГ" 8 истребителей МиГ-29 (6 одноместных и 2 двухместных) до версии МиГ-29СМТ. Модернизация МиГ-29 для ВВС Перу включала установку «стеклянной кабины» с БРЭО последнего поколения, усовершенствованной РЛС и системы дозаправки топливом в воздухе. В отличие от российских МиГ-29СМТ штанг дозаправки перуанских МиГов не убирается. Перуанские модернизированные МиГ-29 получили обозначение МиГ-29SM-P (одноместная версия) и МиГ-29UB-P (двухместная версия).

----------


## OKA

Про МиГ-29УБ из парка "Патриот" :

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/14040505.html

----------


## Avia M

Поехали...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id309836

----------


## Антоха

Редкий снимок МиГ-29/9.13 №36 из 968 иап. 
На моей памяти это первая фотография данной машины во времена её службы в Альтенбурге.
Судя по подвешенным подкрыльевым бакам, это ,скорее всего, момент вывода полка из Германии в Липецк.

----------


## stream

Вот,такой красавец. США, 2022
https://i.mycdn.me/i?r=AyH4iRPQ2q0ot...FMO7iW3o65N3UQ

----------

